# schwinge gebrochen - keine kulanz



## saubeitl (31. März 2006)

servus,
mir ist in der zeit der insolvenz die schwinge an der scheibenbremsenaufnahme des faunus xl bei normalem gebrauch gebrochen.
die neueren schwingen sind dort alle verstärkt - somit konstruktionsproblem.

ist schon eine zeit her, ich weiß, abertrotz mehrfachen versuchen wurde mir die schwinge zum normalen kaufpreis angeboten, keinerlei entgegenkommen, keine kulanz, da "altlasten" nicht ins neue geschäft mitgenommen werden können und wollen.

versteh ich auf der einen seite wenns ihnen eh eng wird, aber auf der anderen seite haben sie in mir und meinen freunden treue bergwerkkunden verloren. 

denn: konstruktionsmangel - insolvenz - fast neuer name - fast alte mannschaft - keine kulanz läßt kein vertrauen übrig.....

wir steigen jetzt nach und nach auf liteville um - ist eh ein besserer rahmen und ausergewöhnlicher kundenservice: aus eigenem verschulden habe ich auch bei meinem neuen liteville vor 6 monaten eine hintere schwinge gebraucht (schaltauge gebrochen). diese war nach 10 tagen da, noch bevor ich die kaputte eingeschickt hatte und trotz meines hinweises, daß ich selbst schuld bin habe ich bisher noch keine rechnung dafür bekommen.

viel spaß noch mit euren bergwerkbikes und dem fehlenden service.

saubeitl

ps: der faunus xl rahmen ohne schwinge hängt noch bei mir rum. vielleicht braucht ihn ja jemand?


----------



## zastafari (2. April 2006)

Hmmmmm...?????? Tja....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (2. April 2006)

langeweile?


----------



## luigi gt (3. April 2006)

saubeitl schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> mir ist in der zeit der insolvenz die schwinge an der scheibenbremsenaufnahme des faunus xl bei normalem gebrauch gebrochen.
> die neueren schwingen sind dort alle verstärkt - somit konstruktionsproblem.
> 
> ...






da gebe ich dir recht .
so bekommt man keine neue kunden.
und jeder sollte wissen das keine werbung so gut ist wie zu friedene
und glücklich kunden


----------



## Endurance (4. April 2006)

Also ein Beurteilung ist bei den gegebenen Daten nicht möglich. Wie alt ist der Rahmen wie schwer bist Du? Was wurde mit dem Rahmen angestellt (Fahrstil und Einsatzort/zweck)? Bilder?


----------



## wap (5. April 2006)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein Beurteilung ist bei den gegebenen Daten nicht möglich. Wie alt ist der Rahmen wie schwer bist Du? Was wurde mit dem Rahmen angestellt (Fahrstil und Einsatzort/zweck)? Bilder?



Meiner Meinung reichen seine Aussagen sehr wohl aus:
-Fahrstil: normal
-Eine Begrenzung bezgl. des max. Fahrergewichts gibt es meines Wissens von Bergwerk nicht
-Älter als fünf Jahre kann das Bike nicht sein, länger gibt's das Faunus m.W. nicht. So lange sollte eine Schwinge durchaus halten

Und das Brechen der Schwinge an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist ja bekanntlich nichts ungewöhnliches beim Bergwerk (zugegebenermaßen auch nicht bei Stevens 2003/2004 und wahrscheinlich auch weiteren Herstellern).

Das Kulanz nicht die Stärke von Bergwerk ist, ist ja inzwischen bekannt. Die Frage ist halt: lohnt sich der Kauf einer neuen Schwinge, weil das Bike selbst recht gut funktioniert. Oder kann man für den Preis auch mal wieder einen neuen schicken Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers erwerben, zu dem man etwas mehr Vertrauen aufbauen kann... wieviel will Pforzheim denn für die Schwinge ?

Grüße,
wap


----------



## Bumble (5. April 2006)

Joscha schrieb:
			
		

> langeweile?




*Ich würd sowas eher Verbraucherinfo nennen  

Was spricht dagegen seine Erfahrungen mit dem Hersteller hier zu posten  *


----------



## Joscha (5. April 2006)

gut aber wie du aus dem thread ja entnehmen kannst bzw können solltest ist das ganze nicht gestern passiert ... sonder schon ne weile her, daher frage ich mich warum man gerade jetzt sowas hier postet? kann doch nur aus langweile sein...

schön das wir gesprochen haben


----------



## pefro (5. April 2006)

Joscha schrieb:
			
		

> gut aber wie du aus dem thread ja entnehmen kannst bzw können solltest ist das ganze nicht gestern passiert ... sonder schon ne weile her, daher frage ich mich warum man gerade jetzt sowas hier postet? kann doch nur aus langweile sein...
> 
> schön das wir gesprochen haben



ist doch völlig egal, wanns passiert ist. Wenn ich sowas hier lese:

*konstruktionsmangel - insolvenz - fast neuer name - fast alte mannschaft - keine kulanz läßt kein vertrauen übrig.....*

bin ich als potentieller Kunde dankbar und überdenk meine Kaufentscheidung nochmal.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## saubeitl (5. April 2006)

langeweile nicht, da hab ich was besseres zu tun.....

eher frust und enttäuschung mit bergwerk-kulanz.

und eher spät gepostet, da ich es auf verschiedenen wegen mehrmals probiert habe, doch noch eine schwinge zu einem mir akzeptablen preis zu bekommen. d.h. nicht umsonst, aber auch nicht zum derzeitigen regulären preis einer schwinge. zumindest halbe/halbe hätte ich erwartet.

und wenn die neuen schwingen an dieser stelle verstärkt wurden, war vorher die konstruktion offensichtlich nicht optimal. unabhängig von meinem gewicht und meinem fahrstil.....

gruss, michael


----------



## Endurance (6. April 2006)

wap schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung reichen seine Aussagen sehr wohl aus:
> -Fahrstil: normal
> -Eine Begrenzung bezgl. des max. Fahrergewichts gibt es meines Wissens von Bergwerk nicht
> -Älter als fünf Jahre kann das Bike nicht sein, länger gibt's das Faunus m.W. nicht. So lange sollte eine Schwinge durchaus halten
> ...


- Normal ist relativ
- Älter als 5 Jahre... naja Garantie war damals 4 Jahre (vor der Umfirmierung)
- Gewichtsbeschränkung: Gibt es zumindest mir bekannt nicht das ist richtig (>100KG Körpergewicht würde ich aber schon als Ausnahme definieren, und wenn dann der Rahmen noch >x Jahre alt...), aber wo ist das Problem hier KG anzugeben?

- Kulanz: Also ich kenne einige Rahmen die getauscht wurden. Kulanz ist sowieso eine individuelle Entscheidung und wird eigentlich nur in besonders "schweren" Fällen gewährt. Z.b. Rahmen ist vorher schon x mal gebrochen nun ist Garantie rum, dann würde ich Kulanz geähren. Aber ich bin nicht BW und ich hätte dann schon längst das Geld zurückverlangt.

-Preis: der Würde mich auch interessieren, hier würde ich dann auch ein Entgegenkommen erwarten (zumindest wenn Bruch unverschuldet/ Keine zu grosse Scheibe etc. auch wenn's nicht explizit ausgeschlossen wurde). Hier fehlt leider ein Statement seitens BW - eine Seite anzuhören ergibt eben nur ein halbes Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (6. April 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch völlig egal, wanns passiert ist. Wenn ich sowas hier lese:
> *konstruktionsmangel - insolvenz - fast neuer name - fast alte mannschaft - keine kulanz läßt kein vertrauen übrig.....*
> Gruß
> Peter


Wie fast immer werden in Foren nur negativ Beispiele gepostet, man soll nicht von ein paar negativen postings darauf schließen dass immer so gehandelt wird. Ich als 0815 Kunde würde zumindest mich im Gutfall nicht auf die Suche nach einem (nicht vorhandenen) BW Forum machen und dort das positive Erlebnis posten...


----------



## Endurance (6. April 2006)

saubeitl schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn die neuen schwingen an dieser stelle verstärkt wurden, war vorher die konstruktion offensichtlich nicht optimal. unabhängig von meinem gewicht und meinem fahrstil.....
> 
> gruss, michael


Das ist Deine Annahme. 
Aber stimmt schon das BW nicht genaue Garantiebedingungen veröffentlicht finde ich schwach. Wenn ich die bei Nicolai anschaue: Beschränkung der Scheibengrösse, Minimalgroesse Steuersatz,...

Wenn man's genau nimmt finde ich gar keine Garantiebedingungen sondern nur einen Hinweis auf die gesetzlich Gewährleistung. Also müsste ich als Käufer davon ausgehen das es nur Gewährleistung gibt - oder hat jemand mit einem neuen Rahmen einen Garantieschein bekommen?


----------



## Bettina (6. April 2006)

Hi,


> Wie fast immer werden in Foren nur negativ Beispiele gepostet, man soll nicht von ein paar negativen postings darauf schließen dass immer so gehandelt wird. Ich als 0815 Kunde würde zumindest mich im Gutfall nicht auf die Suche nach einem (nicht vorhandenen) BW Forum machen und dort das positive Erlebnis posten...


So isses. Denn wir gehen glücklich radeln.  

Was mich beim Urspungspost stuzig machte, war dass er ja schon seit längerem auf Liteville umgestiegen ist und den auch 'geschlachtet' hat. ...  Fahrtechnik?  

Ich habe es irgendwo hier im Forum schon mal geschrieben: ich bin von dem Kundendienst der Bergwerkler begeistert. 
Und ich sage es gerne noch mal: ein unfähiger Wiesbadener Mechaniker konnte die Kettenlinie nicht einstellen/optimieren: Herr Zebisch nahm sich dessen an, kostenneutral also für umsonst.  
Und Lackschäden (Haarrisse) wurden mit neuer Lackierung behoben. 
Das alles schnell, unbürokratisch, zuverlässig usw.
Und ich finde nicht nur den Service klasse  sondern auch mein Rad!
Gruß Bettina


----------



## gosy (8. April 2006)

schaltauge nicht den ganzen rahmen


----------



## BeRadfAZ (29. April 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es irgendwo hier im Forum schon mal geschrieben: ich bin von dem Kundendienst der Bergwerkler begeistert.
> Und ich finde nicht nur den Service klasse  sondern auch mein Rad!
> Gruß Bettina



Auch ich bin vom BW Service begeistert. Lackproben ohne Pfand und für umme zur Ansicht bekommen. So konnte ich die gewünschte Farbe des Bikes bestimmen. Fahre jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr mit dem Faunus TT 28 (zugegebenermaßen nur langweilige Normalo-Strecken) und finde das Rad toll. 
Aber das ist eben von Fall zu  Fall unterschiedlich, einer macht gute Erfahrungen mit einem Hersteller und ein anderer leider schlechte. Mich selbst hat es bei Stevens erwischt und da ich mir dort die Finger verbrannt habe, wechselte ich zu BW.


----------

